# Cracked Tyre Walls



## 101123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi,
I had my rv parked outside my villa for the last year or so,hardly moved it untill this summer,i noticed some cracking on the front tyres,is this caused by the weather?,and would covers have prevented it,if so,does anybody know where i can buy them?

Cheers
Zola.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Zola said:


> Hi,
> I had my rv parked outside my villa for the last year or so,hardly moved it untill this summer,i noticed some cracking on the front tyres,is this caused by the weather?,and would covers have prevented it,if so,does anybody know where i can buy them?
> 
> Cheers
> Zola.


Sun on black tyres heats them up a hell of a lot, suggest some plain white material as the cheapest option.

Lucky you with the sun.

Regards


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Possibly caused by ozone, UV light, and sunlight.

http://www.goodyear.com/rv/tirecare/tire_age.html

http://rvbasics.com/techtips/rv-tire-care.html

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tiretech/techpage.jsp?techid=30


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

If the tyre walls are cracked you may need to replace them and they could be susceptible to a blow out - not good and, at speed, very bad indeed.

I use a set of tyre covers on my RV and they, so far, seem to stop the light deteriorating the rubber.


----------

